# Allis Chamlers Lawn Tractor



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

I found an Allis Chamlers Lawn Tractor looks to be 10 hp from the late 70's are they rare? Its mine for the taking if I want it. It looks kind of like a Sear LT10 but much stouter (no plastic).


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It's a Simplicity with a different paint job if it is from the late 1970s. Good tractors, but not really rare. Can get parts from your Simplicity dealer.


----------

